# Morels for Sale in Aurora



## bones kane co_ (Nov 20, 2012)

The last batch GONE ! A few more freshly harvested this weekend…pick-up only in the Aurora area $35 pound and 
NO SHIPPING REQUESTS PLEASE! Leave me your contact information at [email protected]


----------



## Lupus1994 (7 mo ago)

bones kane co_ said:


> The last batch GONE ! A few more freshly harvested this weekend…pick-up only in the Aurora area $35 pound and
> NO SHIPPING REQUESTS PLEASE! Leave me your contact information at [email protected]


I love to get this, how many do you have leftover?


----------

